# Springfield XD vs S&W M&P



## grayling62

Looking to pick up a new gun and was wondering if any had experience with either of thse guns (Springfield XD - S&W M&P) and which one would you buy and why

Gerry


----------



## Vom Kriege

I have been looking at both myself, and I like them both. The XD fits my hand better. I have shot the XD and shot it well, but I have not had the chance to shoot an M&P yet. The slide on the XD is slightly more narrow, but I don't think that it is enough to make a lot of difference for CCW.

I should also add that the XD usually sells for less and has more stuff with it.

You probably won't go wrong with either.


----------



## maverick9614

I'm very fond of my XD, particulalry the trigger pull. Very crisp single action.

You do have to carry cocked with a round in the chamber at all times though and some take issue with that.

I'd advise looking here for more info 
http://www.hs2000talk.com/


----------



## breech

I don't think the M&P has a huge following yet. It's still relatively new. I've handled one but never shot one so I can't really comment on that aspect. 
I did see the episode of Shooting Gallery highlighting the M&P. It sounds really promising.
I love XD's. I'm without one at the moment. I just sold my XD45 so I could downsize in caliber.. Anyway I love the trigger. That's probably my favorite thing about the XD.


----------



## Shipwreck

I thought I would want a M&P when I first read about them - but I tried the trigger on one at a shop recently, and I wasn't a real fan of it.

I've rented an XD 1 time and I was surprised, and I liked it.


----------



## TxPhantom

*MP or XD?*

I have also been considering the XD or MP as next member of the family. I am a big fan of S & W and will probably choose the MP. I own a a SW9VE that is a great gun and very dependable, but too much and too long trigger pull. Wife recently bought a Baby Desert Eagle 9mm that has a great trigger pull but I don't want the same gun as hers. 
I've also heard on the XD forum that there have been some rust problems with the XD finish. Both fit the hand well but with S & W you get three grips for different sized hands. Anyway I've got some time to consider since I am gun poor now for the time being.


----------



## breech

The new finish treatment is now Melonite on the new XD's. It started with the XD45ACP model. It's starting to trickle down onto the other models. So now you can enjoy a rust free gun. 8)


----------



## Guest

Shipwreck said:


> I thought I would want a M&P when I first read about them - but I tried the trigger on one at a shop recently, and I wasn't a real fan of it.
> 
> I've rented an XD 1 time and I was surprised, and I liked it.


We've talked quite a bit about this on the podcast. The M&P trigger keeps coming up as an issue. I have no reservations about recommending the XD out of the choices presented.


----------



## grayling62

Thanks for all the replies... went to the gun store today... handled both of these guns .. seems that the XD was heavier... and that the mag relase on the S&W M&P was harder to hit.

Matters not, as the store said they had no XD 3" OD guns in stock, as I want it as a carry gun, and would have to special order one for me.

Was told that most of the XD's coming into the country now are the new 45's..

Gerry


----------



## breech

The SC models are great guns. I belong to a local XD shooting club and we have shooters that use the subbies for competition. Don't let the 3" barrel fool you. They are plenty accurate and give the service and tactical guys a run for the money. :shock:


----------



## Shipwreck

Do they make the 3" one in OD green? I like the OD green myself - if I ever get one, I want one in that color. But I don't think I have ever seen a green compact XD.


----------



## pat3332

They've got them.

http://www.springfield-armory.com/prod-xdpstl-sub-compact.shtml


----------



## Shipwreck

pat3332 said:


> They've got them.
> 
> http://www.springfield-armory.com/prod-xdpstl-sub-compact.shtml


Ok... Just never saw one at a store or a guns how before...


----------



## Woo

I like the the XD 45acp, fits my hand and is easy to CC with a IWB. plus 13 +1 of 45 aint bad either. If you want a decent deal buy from www.pdhsc.com they have good customer service.


----------



## Vom Kriege

The prices on the M&P are starting to drop a bit. I saw them for $479 today at a gun show. The past few shows they had been in the $520 range.


----------



## Sssnake

M&P is a nice design but 2 things make me pass on it.
One, ever since S&W started bowing to the gun regulators, they have lost my respect.

Two, I don't like magazine safeties. While it may never be a factor that effects me, I still would rather not have the risk. If the mag drops from my XD, I still have the ability to shoot the one in the chamber. Not with the civilian M&P (at least not the 3 I tried in the shops)


----------



## Vom Kriege

Sssnake said:


> M&P is a nice design but 2 things make me pass on it.
> One, ever since S&W started bowing to the gun regulators, they have lost my respect.
> 
> Two, I don't like magazine safeties. While it may never be a factor that effects me, I still would rather not have the risk. If the mag drops from my XD, I still have the ability to shoot the one in the chamber. Not with the civilian M&P (at least not the 3 I tried in the shops)


I believe the M&P can be had with or without the magazine disconnect. I don't have a mag disonnect on any of personal CCWs, but my duty weapon does have one.


----------



## ammoman

Took in a new Springfield XD .45GAP in trade, I was very pleasantly surprised at how it handled and accuracy as a carry weapon. I think some people sell the .45GAP short as opposed to the ACP version. I personally think that for what they sell for, there's a lot of gun for the money, also, in my area ammo is easy to come by, and reasonable.
Thanks for listening

ammoman


----------



## highrider

Hi, grayling. I have one of both. XD9 subcompact, and S&M M&P.40 (My newest gun). They are both great guns. Take a hard look at the M&P. I think S&W has a winner with this one. It is fast becoming one of my favorite guns. I did a range report on it over at SigForum if you would like to take a look: http://sigforum.com/groupee/forums/a/tpc/f/430601935/m/704105565/r/704105565#704105565


----------



## Richard

I have neither shot nor handled the S&W M&P but I have shot the XD in 45 GAP and it is truly a remarkable handgun. I did not think I would like the grip safety on the XD but it is okay. Do I have any regrets? Yes, I kick myself everytime I think of how cheap I could have bought an XD, on close out, from CDNN ($249). Yes, this is before Springer bought them. My final opinion is S&W will be playing catch up in the LEO market, it is going to take a long time to catch Glock. Regards, Richard


----------



## Axiom

The M&P seems to getting adopted by a few law enforcement agencies. Time will tell. I'm interested in trying a 9mm version when it comes out. Maybe I can rent one eventually.


----------



## Mizzle187

OK heres my take on it and its somewhat biased. I was kind of just in the same boat you are in. The two pistols I was looking at next were the XD45 and the MP. All my pistols were 9mm and a few .22lr but I wanted a .40SW or .45ACP. I chose the XD45 and not becuase it was "bigger" than the MP .40SW but becuase I already had a damn similar pistol to the MP. My favorite guns and my carry guns are Walther P99 and P99compact all in the AS configuration which are DA/SA in 9mm. I love the guns they have been perfect and the DA/SA trigger os really cool. If you ahvent noticed the new MP has most of the same features the P99 has. So if I were to get a gun like the MP in .40 I would get the proven P99 in .40 . I have no doubt that the MP is or is going to be a great pistol but IMO the P99 is better(hence the reason S&W quit importing the Walther P99's in AS(DA/SA) configuration. Why bring in the direct competition? It would be stupid. BTW S&W imported 90+% of all the P99 AS's.). 

On to the XD45- I love this pistol. The accuracy out of the box was suprising to me as this was my first XD. I hadnt even shot any XD before this. I absolutely am in love with this trigger. It fits the application well. It eats anything. Ive fired close to 1000 rounds of Wolf through it and havent had the slightest problem. At this time it is my nightstand gun. Attached to it is a Streamlight M6 with Corbon +P's . When the winter comes back around Ill carry it some.


----------



## Ala Dan

I just like the looks, feel, finish, and craftsmanship of my XD .45ACP,
better than that of the current M&P from Smith & Wesson.


----------



## cigarlover

I don't think I could ever purchase a S&W pistol again. I had bad luck with their pistol line. The 457 and sigma series seemed to let every one down in reliability and performance. They make a great revolver but I just don't trust their pistol line


----------



## kansas45

*which one*

I have a xd 45ACP Tactical & my XD9 Tactical should be here this week. I don't thimk you can go wrong with the XD. :-D


----------



## Shipwreck

Well, I have 1 S&W gun - a SW99 - And I love it. BUt, while I liked the M&P in photos, after holding one and dry firing it, it doesn't do it for me. I like the XD better.


----------



## chromedome1954

I only have one question.
When has S&W ever made a semi-auto. pistol with a real good trigger pull?
Their revolvers have fine trigger pulls.....but their semi's.......
my answer is never!

I do not think the M&P is an exception.

Go with the XD.


----------



## Vom Kriege

chromedome1954 said:


> I only have one question.
> When has S&W ever made a semi-auto. pistol with a real good trigger pull?
> Their revolvers have fine trigger pulls.....but their semi's.......
> my answer is never!
> 
> I do not think the M&P is an exception.
> 
> Go with the XD.


Based on the 4 that I have that have nice triggers, I guess I should say they have done it at least 4 times. Since I have shot many others that have nice triggers, I know that the four that I have aren't flukes.


----------



## chromedome1954

The one I have, also has a decent trigger pull..but that was thanks to an extra expense and a good "smith".
My experience with S&W semi-autos out of the box is that their trigger pulls are long, crunchy and do not break cleanly.
My idea of an excellent trigger pull (right out of the box--just the way it left the factory) would be Sigs and H&K's.
It has always amazed me that Smith & Wesson can make such excellent trigger pulls in their revolvers and so poor trigger pulls in the semi's.


----------

